

My First Million Dollar Idea (That Failed) - cj
http://www.brandonpaton.com/2010/02/my-first-million-dollar-idea/

======
chinmi
January 2009 was the month in which I had my eureka moment too. Unlike you I
still dont know whether it's going to work, but I can see my idea failing as
well now. This time last year however, I was almost convinced I would be
winning a Nobel Prize.

Seriously, I remember having sleepless nights back then, so full of
excitement. I remember not wanting to take a plane for vacation, for fear of
an accident and not being able to see my idea through. And I remember
accidently copy-pasting my idea into Google, and being so mad at myself for
having spilled the idea to a possible competitor.

I've always considered myself a very sceptical person, always questioning
things and very down to earth... and yet for a long time I was so crazy and
obsessed about this idea that I almost dropped out of uni (I have lost a
year).

You said that many have probably gone through something similar, I don't know
about that but if so, I would love to hear from them too. I enjoyed your post
very much! Thanks!

~~~
coryl
Have you learned not to be so obsessive about your ideas from this?

~~~
cj
I think that a certain level of obsession can actually be a good thing.

~~~
coryl
Sure, comes with the entrepreneurial territory.

However, getting mad because you fear a google query may have given away your
idea, is pretty unhealthy.

~~~
chinmi
Haha, I know right :)

Coming from someone else it sounds even more ridiculous.. so funny.

Well, yes of course I've learned from this. But it's still scary because like
I said, I never knew I could be like that. Who knows what other things I still
don't know about me.

------
tophat02
Did anyone else pretty much guess the problem areas as they were reading? As
soon as I read "users will insert the pre-roll into their own videos before
uploading" my mind went "ruh-roh!"

I think it was a great learning experience and he wasn't out too much money,
but this is why I think having mentors who you can trust won't steal your idea
is the way to go.

------
Mc_Big_G
I remember a conversation where I actually said "I don't think I would take 5
million dollars (for my first startup) if someone offered it to me today."
Man, am I glad I didn't actually turn down a 5 million dollar offer. LOL

------
edwilliams612
Sometimes these 'Ah-Ha!' moments just don't hold water on close
examination.... and every other time, doing a close Google examination will
show you that someone just implemented your idea two weeks ago!

Or at least that seems to be the story of my life...

------
djb_hackernews
Wait, why not just have your users upload videos to you, you automate the
process of adding in a preroll, and then you upload this video to youtube on
behalf of the user.

I don't know much about youtube, but this solution seems too easy for it to be
applicable. Why not?

------
danskil
Wish I failed when i was in highschool. I had to wait till i got into the real
world to have that honor.

Consider it money and time well spent. Knowledge is power.

------
coryl
This is a pretty smart and well adjusted 17 year old.

